# List of working build.props



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

If you would all be so kind as to mention build.props that are compatible with game loft games


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Followed you're instructional video ( well made btw) but the market still won't let me download the games... running cm9 a0 dpi is 132 (I know that has nothing to do with it  )


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

IceyYou said:


> Followed you're instructional video ( well made btw) but the market still won't let me download the games... running cm9 a0 dpi is 132 (I know that has nothing to do with it  )


Actually changing the dpi _can_ prevent apps from downloading in the market. Try changing it back to 160, at least temporarily anyhow, and see if the market lets you download. Also be sure you cleared out all the data from and cache from the market and rebooted after you changed the build.prop.


----------



## peroflame (Oct 16, 2011)

MC3 
Build.props
Dpi 155
Brand Samsung 
Model SGT-i9100


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Actually changing the dpi _can_ prevent apps from downloading in the market. Try changing it back to 160, at least temporarily anyhow, and see if the market lets you download. Also be sure you cleared out all the data from and cache from the market and rebooted after you changed the build.prop.


No success I'm afraid


----------



## whadzinaname (Oct 20, 2011)

IceyYou said:


> No success I'm afraid


Did you reboot the Touchpad after changing the DPI?


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

whadzinaname said:


> Did you reboot the Touchpad after changing the DPI?


Yep. Rebooted, cleared cache, cleared market cache but nothing


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

Try the market from this link
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15568-rel-market-fix-dpi-compatibility/

I have the density set to 132 and am able to download MC3.....let me know which app you are trying to download and I can verify...


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

dharani1234 said:


> Try the market from this link
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15568-rel-market-fix-dpi-compatibility/
> 
> I have the density set to 132 and am able to download MC3.....let me know which app you are trying to download and I can verify...


Can't install over current market app. How do I remove the current market app


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

dharani1234 said:


> Try the market from this link
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15568-rel-market-fix-dpi-compatibility/
> 
> I have the density set to 132 and am able to download MC3.....let me know which app you are trying to download and I can verify...


How do I install it over the current market app?
Or how do I remove the current market?


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

What is up with the warning that comes up now when I try to copy build prop? Asks if i want to overwrite system. Is it okay to click okay? On cm9. Didn't have this happen on cm7.


----------



## dharani1234 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here are the instructions from the same topic

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15568-rel-market-fix-dpi-compatibility/page__view__findpost__p__400092


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

milski65 said:


> What is up with the warning that comes up now when I try to copy build prop? Asks if i want to overwrite system. Is it okay to click okay? On cm9. Didn't have this happen on cm7.


Changing the build.prop requires root access, so it will both warn you what it is doing, and then ask for root access. Just accept the warning, but make a backup of the build.prop file


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

IceyYou said:


> Changing the build.prop requires root access, so it will both warn you what it is doing, and then ask for root access. Just accept the warning, but make a backup of the build.prop file


I understand that warning. I'm referring to the overwrite warning I get when I'm about to copy build prop in to sd card.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

milski65 said:


> I understand that warning. I'm referring to the overwrite warning I get when I'm about to copy build prop in to sd card.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Oh. Just ignore that one


----------

